# Adding some weight!



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Hi all! 
So I have Daisy who is now almost 16 months old. She is looking a little too skinny. I have tried increasing her food (up from 2 cups twice a day to 3 cups..did it gradually by upping by 1/2 cup at a time). I really dont want to increase it anymore. She is on the Pro Plan Sport Active Blend..so not the highest fat/protein food. So what should I do to help her gain more weight? Any extra add-ins to her food or supplements to try? Switch to the Performance food? Thanks for any help you can give me!


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

Is there a Pro Plan food you like that has more calories? You could perhaps mix the two. Does she like cheese? When Grit put on two kilos during the winter I reduced his cheese (he has some after the evening meal) and he lost the weight quite quickly!! He has full fat cheese (cheddar from the UK). Good luck.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

The next step up for calories/fat/protein is the performance mix. I had my first girl, Lilly, on it for some time and she got a little chubby on it so backed it down to the food they all are now. I worry cheese might make them a little constipated? Or have you not had that problem?


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I the past, I've found my dogs will gain weight on a formula with less protein and more carbs than their regular food.


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

I have never had a problem with cheese. They only get a small amount but he definitely put weight on with it. He has a very difficult digestion and so maybe the cheese helps firm things up!! Glitter can eat anything without a reaction - touch wood!!
Maybe some of the Performance mix with the Sport Active blend - half and half would work without upping the protein too much.
Or for just carbs could you cook some pasta and add it to her regular meals?


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

OnMyWay2MyDreams said:


> Hi all!
> So I have Daisy who is now almost 16 months old. She is looking a little too skinny. I have tried increasing her food (up from 2 cups twice a day to 3 cups..did it gradually by upping by 1/2 cup at a time). I really dont want to increase it anymore. She is on the Pro Plan Sport Active Blend..so not the highest fat/protein food. So what should I do to help her gain more weight? Any extra add-ins to her food or supplements to try? Switch to the Performance food? Thanks for any help you can give me!


I would try switching to the Performance blend. If they get a little chubby, back down the amount you feed each meal.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Do you know how many kcal/cup? Mine eat Wellness which is just over 400kcal/cup. And no one in this house eats more than 1 cup twice daily. My bitches are 56-62 lbs.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

assess her carefully, does she really need to gain weight, or add muscle?


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

hotel4dogs said:


> assess her carefully, does she really need to gain weight, or add muscle?


Actually both..her rear is pretty muscular, but her front end and middle not so much. I think I need to maybe get some muscle on her by walking her with the backpack. Increasing it with added weight over a period of time. 
Of course i just placed a new order for the active food. I will look at the kcal. I forget what the difference is between the foods.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Sally's Mom said:


> Do you know how many kcal/cup? Mine eat Wellness which is just over 400kcal/cup. And no one in this house eats more than 1 cup twice daily. My bitches are 56-62 lbs.


The active formula is 439kcal/cup. The performance is 475kcal/cup. Both say to feed 2 1/3-3 cups per day.. As of right now I am doing 3 cups twice day and seeing a very slight difference (been a week since upping to that amount she had been on 2 1/2 cups twice a day for 2 weeks with a no change). 

So maybe by getting her to build muscle will help instead?


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Any other thoughts or comments?


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

6 cups of a good quality food is a lot. How much do your other dogs eat? Is there possibly something medically that is causing her to not digest her food properly?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

If you put a backpack on her, be sure it sits over her shoulders, not her spine. 
Swimming is probably the best thing for building up her front end.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Loisiana said:


> 6 cups of a good quality food is a lot. How much do your other dogs eat? Is there possibly something medically that is causing her to not digest her food properly?


She doesn't get sick. No diarrhea..Chase the youngest one vomits occasionally but he was looking skinny but he was/is going through a gangly stage. I upped his food and it worked for him, just not Daisy. They play constantly when they are with each other.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

hotel4dogs said:


> If you put a backpack on her, be sure it sits over her shoulders, not her spine.
> Swimming is probably the best thing for building up her front end.


Yeah the backpack sits up on her shoulders. I started off doing an empty backpack so she gets used to it. I will do that a few days then start adding "weight" into it (water bottles). 

Swimming will occur once our pool is up and running in a few weeks..at least I hope. She didnt care for it last year but hoping this year she will do it. :crossfing that would be the best exercise for sure.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

What does your vet say about her weight? From the photo she looks great, but it's hard to tell with her lying down. Dogs are individual, and perhaps she should just be on the lean side. If her gut is healthy, she's physically active, her appetite is good, her coat looks good, etc., perhaps she's just meant to be lean. 

Some ways to add calories to her diet...perhaps whole goat milk yogurt as a topping. Or an oil...coconut, vegetable, fish, etc. good luck! Such beautiful dogs you have.


----------



## flatcoated (Feb 3, 2013)

Eggs, wheat germ, omega-3 sources, and coconut oil seem to help keep weight on my dogs.


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

How about ball training. It can really help build core condition. Ball Dynamics Intl | FitPAWS | FitBALL | Core Conditioning, Rehab & Fitness Training


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

LJack said:


> How about ball training. It can really help build core condition. Ball Dynamics Intl | FitPAWS | FitBALL | Core Conditioning, Rehab & Fitness Training


Thanks for the link. Will definetly get at least the balance pods..maybe the peanut.


----------



## GoldenOwner12 (Jun 18, 2008)

My golden Shelley just has to think and look at food and she gains weight lol. I'm still battling to get her weight down and she only gets feed 1/2 cup of dry food in the morning and 400 grams of meat roll at night.


----------

